# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Sms ose email_i më romantik që keni marrë!

## land

Cili eshte mesazhi qe nuk do ta shuanit kurre nga celulari?

Sms qe me ka derguar ajo dhe nuk do e shuaj kurre eshte ky.

"Shpirti im,me mbyten lotet,hape telefonin,pse me ben te vuaj?Te dua shpirt,jam e jotja.Ti ike larg dhe ke marre zemren time"

----------


## xfiles

teme e lezetshme.
une i fshij mesazhet, edhe pse mesazhet e bukura jane te 5 vjeteve me pare.
nje qe me kujtohet tani, edhe pse dikujt mund ti duket koti apo pa kuptim.
UNE:"Shkrihem me ty voglushe, dua te ledhatoj, dua te kafshoj".
AJO:"Ej, nuk jam si çokollata break qe te me kafshosh....",
nuk e mbaj mend te gjithen, po mbaj mend mire si u ndjeva  :Lulja3:   :syte zemra:

----------


## INFINITY©

Sms-i me i bukur qe kam marre eshte:

"Miremengjes . Shpirt te kam shume xhan. te adhuroj. te kam jeten time. te besohet qe s'mund te jetoj pa ty sepse je gjeja me perfekte e jetes time. je enderra ime. je t'adore" 

Nuk ka gje me te bukur kur zgjohesh ne mengjes dhe gjeja e pare qe ben eshte te lexosh nje sms te tille.  :syte zemra:

----------


## R3nato

Nje njeri qe te rroje duhet te ket ajer te paster,nje zemer qe ben tik tak,nje pale sy qe shohin dhe qe nuk lotojne,Nje pale buze qe njera tjetren te ferkojne.Te rrosh do te thot  te kesh nje njeri qe me shpirt ta dashurosh.Pa ty une ajrin e thith bloz,pa ty zemer kam por tik tak sben,syte i kam por e verber jam dhe vetem me lotojne,pa ty kam dhe buzetpor njera tjetren se shijojne,kam shpirtin qe dita dites me ty me dashuron.

----------


## Force-Intruder

SMS me i bukur qe kam marre ka qene : 

_"Endrra ben cdo gje te mundur, shpresa ben gjithcka te funksionoje, dashuria ben gjithcka me te bukur.... Nje buzeqeshje i ben te gjitha me lart...
...Keshtu qe laji gjithmone dhembet! Ky mesazh do te veteshkatrrohet pas 10 sekondash se bashku mke telef... BAAAMMMM!!!"_

----------


## juliana_86

(para dy ditesh sapo u zgjova mora kete sms)

*Floket e tua te bukur,do dukeshin me mire ne jastekun e krevatit tim...*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

''Te lutem me lejo te prezantohem ne shoqerite tona si e dashura jote'' :ngerdheshje: 

Nuk eshte me i bukuri qe kam marr,por mu duk me i lezetshem per t'a postuar ketu,se jemi 

lodhur pak me ato fjalet e pafund poetike lol

----------


## DI_ANA

> Nuk ka gje me te bukur kur zgjohesh ne mengjes dhe gjeja e pare qe ben eshte te lexosh nje sms te tille.


Paska qene sms francez ky mi Deada..... :buzeqeshje: 

Une kam nje ves qe i ruaj gjithe sms e bukura,por problemi eshte se vete i bej me te bukura,megjithese kane qene disa qe me kane prekur thelle.. :perqeshje: 
Kam filluar mos besoj te sms,se me duket sikur keta meshkujt nje sms e nisin ne 6 nr te ndryshem femrash,ja ky joti psh me duket i ngjashem me nje qe kam marre une!lol

Respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

> ''Te lutem me lejo te prezantohem ne shoqerite tona si e dashura jote''
> 
> lodhur pak me ato fjalet e pafund poetike lol


Kjo paska pas dyshime mbi besnikerine tende Endless,me siguri e ka marre vesh qe je shofer autobuzi ne forum...lol

Kurse per kete te fundit bashkohem me ty,sikur jemi lodhur pak me fjalet,kerkojme veprat!Ke parasysh kur degjon gjithmone te njejten kenge...ja keshtu!

Respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

> Sms qe me ka derguar ajo dhe nuk do e shuaj kurre eshte ky.
> 
> "Shpirti im,me mbyten lotet,hape telefonin,pse me ben te vuaj?Te dua shpirt,jam e jotja.Ti ike larg dhe ke marre zemren time"


Tani me sqaro pak te ky sms.....

Ti nuk e shuan se si "burre" qe ishe nuk i hapje telefonin,apo u preke se more vesh qe i kishe marre zemren me vete?

----------


## rina_

*"Jeta pa ty si dielli pa rdite edhe pse ske durim te lutem me prit, 
jeta pa ty si oqeani pa uje un jam i yti jo e gjithkuj, 
jeta pa ty si sahara pa zalle kur do jemi bashk te gjitha kam me ti fal.."* 

dhe ket sms

*"Nese fija e rreres tregon peshen e dashurise ateher nuk do mjaftonin as e gjith shkretetirat e botes per te treguar se sa te dua.."*

----------


## land

> Tani me sqaro pak te ky sms.....
> 
> Ti nuk e shuan se si "burre" qe ishe nuk i hapje telefonin,apo u preke se more vesh qe i kishe marre zemren me vete?


Jo lol me kishte shkarkuar bateria e telefonit,kur e hapa gjeta kete mesazh.

----------


## Qendi

Po i Shkruaj Disa :

*Të Dua!*
Sikur qelli te ish letër 
dhe deti të ishtë bojë, 
nuk do shkruaja azgjë tjetër 
vec se ty i të dashuroj.
E di që sje për mua, 
po desha të të them "TË DUA"

*Mbi detin e qetë....*
Mbi detin e qetë lunnduronte një fletë 
mbi të ish shkruar "Të dua për jetë"
Po se besove, 
puth buzët e mia që të kuptosh se ç'është dashuria. 
Të dua aq sa më do   ti mua, 
dhe do të dua gjersa të tretem 
në qoftë se me ty do të mbetem.

*Dashuria jonë*
Lulja cel --> thahet, 
uji gurgullon -->   ftohet, 
aklispsi fillon --> mbaron,
Dashuria jonë lindi dhe do të ngelet përgjithmonë.

----------


## Blue_sky

Deri tani s'lexova gje qe do me prekte sikur ta merrja si sms. Po t'ju shkruaja sms-et "e mi" do ju ikte vetja qejfit ndaj me mire le te mbrohemi nen justifikimin e privacy  :ngerdheshje:  Ama pak me teper fantazi s'do ju bente keq  :perqeshje:  
Endless, ca shoqerie mo? Hahahaha! Aman dhe ti, prezantoje gocen ne shoqeri, thua se te tha t'ja prezantosh familjes  :ngerdheshje: 

Xfiles, sms-i yt i lezetshem ama pergjigja e saje zero.Sorry...lol

----------


## xfiles

> Xfiles, sms-i yt i lezetshem ama pergjigja e saje zero.Sorry...lol


ishte goce shume naive ajo, po dhe pergjigja ishte e tille se ajo nuk e kuptoi qe une e kisha seriozisht qe doja ta kafshoja  :ngerdheshje: , ketu i qendron vlera  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## DI_ANA

"Ne syte e tu humba nje çast dhe smunda te dilja me prej andej,qerpiket e tu thurren nje rrjete dhe une e jotja ngela perjete"

"Mbi qerpike rri loti dhe pikon papushim,mbi faqet e te mjerit duke shkruar...deshperim..si su tha ky lot i shkrete,syri im si su verbua,vetem lot ne kete jete,sme ke thene me ty te dua"

"Ah kjo nate pa gjume,degjoj kenge melankolike,mendoj sa fort mendoj per ty,trishtimin po e kthej ne vargje poetike"

"Plaga e dashurise,plage qe nuk sherohet,ngado qe te shkoj,me ty shoqerohet,ngado qe te jem,nuk me le te qete,valle e pasherueshme ajo do te mbese"!

"Cdo ore,cdo minute,cdo sekond po kalon,ditet ikin nje nga nje dhe nga zemra me largon,nuk pushoj dot se menduari per te qene vetem te dy,ç'fare sdo jepja kete nate veç te flija pak me ty"

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Me kete moment 10 milion njerez po bejne seks, 5 milione po pine kafe, 100 milione jane ne gjume, 3 milione po bejne pune shkencore... dhe nje idiot po lexon SMS-in tim



Ose edhe ky i bukur eshte qe i kane cuar Deades :




> Ti ke STIL...ke SEX-APPEAL... JE INTELIGJENTE... dhe e sigurte fare ke nje TRUP TE MREKULLUESHEM... HEY PRIT PAK!!!!!...ME FAL!!! Numer i gabuar!


LooL Ky ketu i ka shkuar Xfiles:




> Kjo mace eshte mace nje menyre mace e mire per mace ta mbajtur nje mace programues mace te zene mace per 5 mace minuta. Tani lexoje pa fjalen "mace".

----------


## maryp

''ti je drita qe shkelqen ne syte e mi/ je hena qe me ndricon ne erresiren e jetes time/ je endrra ime me e madhe qe permbys realitetin tim''
pas ketij sms me erdhi dhe nje tjeter ku me thonte:''me fal, kam ngaterruar person,ky sms nuk ishte per ty'' :Lulja:

----------


## DI_ANA

> ''ti je drita qe shkelqen ne syte e mi/ je hena qe me ndricon ne erresiren e jetes time/ je endrra ime me e madhe qe permbys realitetin tim''
> pas ketij sms me erdhi dhe nje tjeter ku me thonte:''me fal, kam ngaterruar person,ky sms nuk ishte per ty''


Hhahahahahahhahah.....sa i bukur!
Dhe me qesh pale,nuk paske qajt fare,aman dhe keta si i ngatarrojne numrat.. :perqeshje: 

Respekte

----------


## Qendi

Te gjitha SMS qe i dergoj i dergoj te shkurter , e dini pse?
Sepse kur eshte SMS i gjat merr para sa per 2 SMS  :ngerdheshje:  lol.

----------

